
Show HN: Write messages on the Ethereum to circumvent censorship - ibopm
https://ethwriter.com/
======
ibopm
I was inspired by this: [https://www.sciencealert.com/transparent-blockchains-
may-be-...](https://www.sciencealert.com/transparent-blockchains-may-be-the-
ultimate-anti-censorship-tool)

As of now, there's no easy and simple way to write messages on the Ethereum
blockchain. MyEtherWallet doesn't count because it's not really something that
tech-savvy non-coders can figure out.

Put in a low fee to recoup costs for hosting/domain and also to deter spamming
the network. It's easy to circumvent if you know what you're doing though, so
it's more of an honour-system thing.

------
polski-g
Think steem.io was designed to do just this.

